
Watch AI generated art on your TV - valentinvieriu
https://youtu.be/ArXCHitvKu0
======
valentinvieriu
Author here: Some weeks ago launched [https://art42.net](https://art42.net) ,
a website to explore an infinite stream of AI Generated art. I wonder if a
live streaming of AI generated art and music would be something that you would
love to see in your living room tv? There is a White Backgorund Version
([https://youtu.be/3bVGunLp2dU](https://youtu.be/3bVGunLp2dU)) and Black
Background Version
([https://youtu.be/ArXCHitvKu0](https://youtu.be/ArXCHitvKu0))

Is this something that you would put on your tv in the background? As always,
feedback is apreciated.

